# Connexion Ampli / Apple TV



## Venux (12 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à tous.
Cela fait pas mal de temps que je collecte diverses informations à droite à gauche à propos de l'Apple Tv, et il semblerai bien que ce soit à peu près exactement ce qu'il me faut. Mais .... une petite question me turlupine et reste encore sans réponse.

Voilà le topo : 
Cette éventuelle ATV serait connectée pour l'image à la télé en HDMI, jusque là pas de problème. Et à mon ampli stéréo en RCA pour le son. C'est là que ça commence à coincer, en effet, cet ampli ne possède qu'une seule entrée AUX qui est déjà occupée par le lecteur Bluray !
Ma question est donc la suivante  : Quelles sont les solutions existantes ? Peux t-on brancher l'ATV aux entrées TAPE ou TUNER de l'ampli ? Existe t-il des "Hub" RCA un peu comme ce qu'il se faisait avec les prises Péritel ?

D'avance Merci.


----------



## napalmatt (25 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Comment est fait ton ampli ? Tes entrées audios TAPE/TUNER sont faites comment ? 
Si type RCA, mais je ne pense pas, tu peux brancher ton BR dessus, et tu verras bien si du son sort...


----------



## Venux (26 Juillet 2010)

Effectivement, je n'avais tout simplement pas pensé à tester cette solution.
Il s'agit bien de RCA (Ampli HiFi pas Home Cinema).
Je vais essayer.
Merci.


----------



## napalmatt (27 Juillet 2010)

Ah, alors ça devrait sans doute fonctionner... Tiens nous au courant.


----------

